#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Suche Antwort zum Thema Kreatininwert >

## Asche

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich eine Frage gestellt, die ich nun nicht mehr finde. Somit kann ich eine evtl. eingegangene Antwort nicht lesen.  :loser_3_cut: 
Die Frage lautete: ab welchem Wert muss ein Kreatininwert behandelt werden. 
Vielleicht weiß jemand, wo ich diesen Artikel eingestellt habe.
LG asche

----------


## Doc Holiday

Klick einfach auf Deinen Namen und geh auf "Mehr Beiträge von Asche finden" 
Gruß

----------


## Asche

_Danke, Doc Holiday, jetzt blicke ich schon besser durch. 
LG asche_

----------


## urologiker

Klare und einfache Antwort: Ein Kreatininwert muß NIEMALS behandelt werden, da er nur ein (mäßiger) Surrogatparameter der Nierenfunktion ist. Aber klinisch eben einfach und deshalb gebräuchlich. Wir behandeln Patienten...

----------


## Asche

Ich danke für die Antwort, bei der ich nur die erste Hälfte des Satzes verstanden habe. Für "Surroparameter" habe ich dann Wikipedia bemüht. Beim 2. Satz "wir behandeln Patienten ..." denke ich mir den Rest. 
Lieben Gruß asche   :x_hello_3_cut:

----------

